# New Cumberland Dam fishing



## eight8v45 (Jul 24, 2012)

New to the site I would like to know about fishing at the New Cumberland dam I don't know where to park or were your allowed to fish on the Ohio side?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

eight8v45 said:


> New to the site I would like to know about fishing at the New Cumberland dam I don't know where to park or were your allowed to fish on the Ohio side?


WELCOME, eight
HUMMM, 74 hits and no info,,,
"allowed on the Ohio side?" Just about everywhere.
You post where your from, I'll send you a PM with the 'scoop',,, and maybe a map of where we fish. 
We 3 went down twice last week,,, had a seat open both times.
We caught lots of cats & Drum. Sooner or later we'll hit the 'whites' again.
Maybe you know a better way,,, WE SHARE


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

doboy when you guys left nothing really changed we caught more drum my dad caught two dinky flathead and i caught one crappie but besides that it was all drum idk what was going on down their


----------



## eight8v45 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm from Girard area I know I can get bait at reds on 7 but where can i park near the dam on Ohio side


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

eight8v45 said:


> I'm from Girard area I know I can get bait at reds on 7 but where can i park near the dam on Ohio side


Right below the dam is a series of flag poles and a break in the guardrail. Most people park there, or across the highway in front of the post office. The little store there has also started selling bait, but i'm not sure what all they carry.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> doboy when you guys left nothing really changed, we caught more drum my dad caught two dinky flathead and i caught one crappie, but besides that it was all drum idk what was going on down there


Hey WIWY,
Rivarat might give it a go, again today,,, We'll just have to see what HE digs up! After all,,, He IS the "River King".
*This time, I hope he has his FISH I D pamphlet with him! 
BAAAAAA! LMAO! *


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

29" 11pds! (thurs morn)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, Rivarat,,, Kudo's,,, Again.
I think it's time for you to come up to Erie,,, show US some of your 'STUFF'.


----------

